# 

## flomaster

.  -   .        .    ,  ,     - ,  ,  -  -    ,   -    ,   .      -             ,  ,    ,       -  .      . 
   ?

----------


## .

> ,  ,    ,


 !  :Smilie:  ,     ))  -      ,     ,        .
    ?       ,      ,

----------


## flomaster

> ! ,     ))  -      ,     ,


   ,     ,      -      , ,  ,   ,   .     -   : "    - ,   ".  . 

,   .

  .

----------


## .

> - ,


     -       ?      25   .      .251,   ,    .

----------


## flomaster

> .251,   ,


 ,     ,    .       -       ?      ?

----------


## .

> -       ?


       .            ))

----------


## flomaster

> .


   ,       -       ?

----------


## .

.                .
,   -      (  ,     1%   ),   ,       .

----------


## flomaster

*.*, .        : " ".    -    -   , "  -  " (   , ).     .

----------


## demo

.
              .            (6%  15%).

----------


## .

> .


        15%.

----------


## demo

> 15%.


      ,     ? 
            ,   ,   ,    ,   "         ,            ,   ()    ,  ."

----------


## .

> ,     ?



 -     .




> ,   ()    ,  .


     ,

----------


## flomaster

:    ,   ,      ,      0,5 ;    .                - (      )?

----------


## .



----------


## innari

(-).         .     (,    ..)  .  2012 :        =  .       .97.  :Wink:  (    ???)     ,    15% ...       .

----------

